# paph. venustum var. measursianum



## eggshells (Nov 29, 2012)

Blooming right now.




Paph. venustum var. measursianum by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. venustum var. measursianum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool flower, but interesting the diff. in color between plant pic and bloom closer-up!!!! Which one is better/correcter? Jean


----------



## eggshells (Nov 29, 2012)

It's the close up one is the closer colour. I think the yellow is due to the incandescent lighting this morning. Very hard to take picture as its winter and we seem to not have any sunny weather in the next 14 days.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 29, 2012)

That is one extra-ordinary venustum! Looks healthy and vigorous!

Congrats!
:drool::drool::drool::clap::clap::clap:

Paphman910


----------



## Spaph (Nov 29, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> That is one extra-ordinary venustum! Looks healthy and vigorous!
> 
> Congrats!
> :drool::drool::drool::clap::clap::clap:
> ...



Agreed!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 29, 2012)

That is an extraordinary Paph. venustum var. measursianum !
Extrem tall flowerstem, long upright standing leaves.....


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## fibre (Nov 29, 2012)

I love these black spots!
... and the white tips of the petals!
... and the clear green vein of the dorsal!
... and the yellow pouch!

OK, it is a beautyfull flower!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 29, 2012)

is 'measurianum' supposed to be an 'album' variety or is 'album' something different (no black spots)?


----------



## Hakone (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry please , that is not album ( not measurianum )

here is venustum album

http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...ndsp=66&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0,i:109&tx=134&ty=78


----------



## eggshells (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I am really not sure what to call it. I can't even find one on the internet so maybe its albinoid or albescens or just plain venustum.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 29, 2012)

Extraorinary delightful album form! I love it! Hakone is in deep trouble now about his score system. There is no red pigment anywhere, so is is a true alba form....or not???? (because of spotting on petals).


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 29, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Thank you everyone, I am really not sure what to call it. I can't even find one on the internet so maybe its albinoid or albescens or just plain venustum.


I think it is albinoid (seu albescens). Anyhow you call it, wonderful!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 29, 2012)

most of the var measursianum have those black spots on the petals so they aren't really album
i think that there are some true album forms out there though


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 29, 2012)

nice


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2012)

Is measursianum. I don't know if there are any true albums


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 29, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Is measursianum. I don't know if there are any true albums



That photo link that Hakone posted looks like a real album.
I have a venustum (no photo) that has no red/black spots, so its probably an album.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 29, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Is measursianum. I don't know if there are any true albums



I googled venustum alba image and there are a few without spots. What I can't find is green and white with black spots. Nothing seems to be coming up in google images.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Hakone (Nov 30, 2012)

albinoid is not wrong, *all albinoid* containing red pigments .


----------



## Hakone (Nov 30, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


>



Yes Sir :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 30, 2012)

^^^ has spots, too.


----------



## fibre (Nov 30, 2012)

^^^^ it is a beautifull flower too, but I love all the black spots of eggshells venustum


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 30, 2012)

Very unusual clone of venustum and even more so for the measuresianum variety. Never have seen such an upright leafed, tall stemmed venustum with so many spots. Very interesting.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 1, 2012)

I got a better lighting this morning so I took advantage of it and took a few more shots. Came pretty close with the actual color NS of the flower is 10cm.
















Thanks for looking.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 2, 2012)

I like this one I must say. It's almost regal looking. Great growing! 

Oh, and I know all about the light being lousy at this time of the year, if the sun bother to shine, it's way too yellow. Your pictures are still better than mine though.


----------



## Hakone (Dec 2, 2012)

is the plant from Orchid Inn ?


----------



## Clark (Dec 2, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 2, 2012)

Are the stripes really black or a dark green?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2012)

It is an amazing flower and the growth is huge compared to the venustums I've seen


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2012)

Really nice venustum, I'm still struggling with my venustum var. measursianum. 

Single growth, bud blasted, wont form new roots.


----------



## atlantis (Dec 5, 2012)

Hakone said:


> sorry please , that is not album ( not measurianum )



I agree. 

_Paph. venustum_ *f.* measuresianum has not those pronounced spots on its petals. Some plants have a veeeeery mild marks (not spots) close to the base of the petals. No more.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2012)

When you search V. measursianum it shows some with spots.


----------



## atlantis (Dec 5, 2012)

NYEric said:


> When you search V. measursianum it shows some with spots.



I don´t know if you´re searching by googling or similar...but you can find big mistakes doing it (you´ll even find non-slipper flowers sometimes).

Try searching in Kew Database. _P. venustum _var. _measuresianum_ doesn´t exist (even fma. measuresianum is not recognized as valid name itself yet, being considered as synonym of _P. venustum_) so... we can´t trust in the pics you´ve found searching as "variety".
http://apps.kew.org/wcsp/qsearch.do;jsessionid=117C75920CACF92F4369F2606FD90AC7

Moreover, _P. venustum _f. _measuresianum_ is supposed to be pure album, what means a total lack of dark coloration in it.

greetings!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2012)

there must be an old description of measurianum somewhere???????


----------



## atlantis (Dec 5, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> there must be an old description of measurianum somewhere???????



This is the original description of Paphiopedilum (then Cypripedium) venustum Measuresianum.
I´ve taken this extract from _ The Gardeners' Chronicle, III, 14: 756 (1893)_ 



Greetings!


----------



## Stone (Dec 5, 2012)

Alba,album,albanistic etc are technically incorrect terms if the flower has any colour at all including green and yellow. I can't remeber what the proper one is.. But that is a magestic flower!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2012)

atlantis said:


> I don´t know if you´re searching by googling or similar...but you can find big mistakes doing it (you´ll even find non-slipper flowers sometimes).
> 
> Try searching in Kew Database. _P. venustum _var. _measuresianum_ doesn´t exist (even fma. measuresianum is not recognized as valid name itself yet, being considered as synonym of _P. venustum_) so... we can´t trust in the pics you´ve found searching as "variety".
> Moreover, _P. venustum _f. _measuresianum_ is supposed to be pure album, what means a total lack of dark coloration in it.
> ...



http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/index.html
Well, i know it's not an album; it has spots, similar to some of the venustum v. measuresianum's shown here. BTW, the Kew can KMA!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2012)

atlantis said:


> This is the original description of Paphiopedilum (then Cypripedium) venustum Measuresianum.
> I´ve taken this extract from _ The Gardeners' Chronicle, III, 14: 756 (1893)_
> View attachment 7490
> 
> ...



Thank-you very much.
Well, the description of 'measurianum' describes an albino flower, not one with dark spots like the posted flower.


----------



## Hakone (Dec 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> When you search V. measursianum it shows some with spots



therefore I do not use this name " *measurianum* ". For me *album* or *not album*, other name more often result to mistaken


----------



## fibre (Dec 6, 2012)

Stone said:


> Alba,album,albanistic etc are technically incorrect terms if the flower has any colour at all including green and yellow. I can't remeber what the proper one is.. But that is a magestic flower!!!!!!



:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Hakone (Dec 6, 2012)

Stone said:


> *Alba,album,albanistic etc are technically incorrect terms if the flower has any colour at all including green and yellow*. I can't remeber what the proper one is.. But that is a magestic flower!!!!!!



where stands this description ?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

Hakone said:


> therefore I do not use this name " *measurianum* ". For me *album* or *not album*, other name more often result to mistaken



It was never mentioned as album and matches some descriptions of measuresianum. It would be interesting to know the true description for this flower.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I think it should be called albescens.



SlipperFan said:


> Are the stripes really black or a dark green?



As far as I can tell. They are pretty dark spots and not dark green



Hakone said:


> is the plant from Orchid Inn ?



Yes it's from OI.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> It was never mentioned as album and matches some descriptions of measuresianum. It would be interesting to know the true description for this flower.



I think we use the original Gardners Chronicle description (above) as the only valid one. After all it does describe the original plant.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe I missed it. Is there a description matching the plant posted by eggshells?


----------



## atlantis (Dec 6, 2012)

Stone said:


> [..] But that is a magestic flower!!!!!!


That´s absolutely true!
I think it´s a really original P. venustum. No matter if measuresianum or not... :clap:


----------



## atlantis (Dec 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> It would be interesting to know the true description for this flower.



By now...the only thing I can consider as true is the original description posted previously because I´ve been unable to find another one.

It would be interesting to see further descriptions of the same plant.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 6, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Maybe I missed it. Is there a description matching the plant posted by eggshells?



From the post the page before - 

This is the original description of Paphiopedilum (then Cypripedium) venustum Measuresianum.
I´ve taken this extract from The Gardeners' Chronicle, III, 14: 756 (1893)


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 6, 2012)

What I find interesting in most of the colored forms none demonstrate the tiny, closely associated dots as the measurianum form. They're all large, randomly spaced out dots. Eric's posted link above shows this nicely. Has anyone else noticed?


----------



## Stone (Dec 6, 2012)

Hakone said:


> where stands this description ?



Plants or flowers (or animals) with no pigment including chlorophyll. But we will continue to use the name.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 7, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> What I find interesting in most of the colored forms none demonstrate the tiny, closely associated dots as the measurianum form. They're all large, randomly spaced out dots. Eric's posted link above shows this nicely. Has anyone else noticed?



a bit like sukhakulii.


----------

